# Terrible Haircut!!!



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok so my hair has been growing so fast and gotten pretty thick during my pregnancy. I didn't have much of a style going on because I didn't mess with it very much recently. It was basically all one length and past my bra strap. 

So about a month ago I stopped in and asked my friend if he could cut me just some side angled bangs but leave the rest all one length. I didn't want to do anything to drastic because I am not in the mood for a "hairstyle" right now. He did exactly what I asked and it was fine. I just liked it being neat and simple for now even though it just looks plain and long.

So today I went to my regular stylist (that I usually love and trust) and she said ok we need to fix these bangs. I said ok you can trim them a bit just leave the rest blunt and long. I don't feel like layers and everything. Before I knew it my entire length of my hair was about an inch above my bra strap and all shaggy ends. 

Not only that but now I have tons of face framing layers. Along with wispy shaggy side bangs. I was so mad. Even though my hair wasn't much a "style" it was how I wanted it for now. 


I could have screamed. I know it is only hair and it will surely grow back but I had just got it all grown out the way I wanted and it didn't require much time or effort if I didn't want to mess with it. 

I love my regular stylist and we are friends but today I was very upset. I didn't even tell her I was so mad because the style she cut does look fine it just IS NOT anything that I wanted done. I will live and it will grow back so no sense in complaining but I just was pretty aggrevated today. I hope it all evens out and the layers grow in fairly quickly.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your hair cutting fiasco. 
I'd be upset, too. It doesn't matter if the hair looks good or not if the cut isn't what you asked for.
It's weird that your hairstylist would do that when you made it clear what you wanted. Have you talked to her about it? It might be something you should calmly discuss just so it doesn't happen again. 

I hope your hair quickly grows back out to the way you like it!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I know just how you feel. I have baby fine straight hair and it is hard to cut. I have one style that is easy for me. I hate it when they don't listen. You need to tell her that you don't want layers before going back. If she doesn't listen again, you can find someone else. Good luck.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm a cosmetologist so I know how it is from both sides of this issue.

The first thing is for US to KNOW what our clients want BEFORE we do anything.  My most important part is that even if I've cut that person's hair 50 times, I still ask what it is they want.  Your stylest wasn't paying attention and you can tell her you specifically didn't ask for that cut and to get a refund for another haircut for when this one grows out. (It doesn't cost her anything to do this, and she may listen closer next time you ask for something)

I am very picky on who will touch my hair.  It is long and thick and naturally curly/wavy.  It has a mind of it's own and is hard to tame (like it's owner) so most of the time I cut it myself and only go to someone when I can't do a total cut myself because I can't keep all the thick, long hair in the back in control to cut it.  I do make sure I am watching that person like a hawk when they cut mine, they will even show me what they cut (with each snip) to assure me - yeah, I'm that much of a control freak when it comes to my hair.  Afterall, I have to live with it.

Sailor


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

hair and lifestyle changes during and after pregnancy so watch what you do as well

sylvia


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I know how you feel!
I once had a cut from a guy I had been going to for at least three years and it turned out to be a Mullet,  _so_ not what I wanted, but I had been going to see him for so long I didn't even pay attention to what he was doing. I learned my lesson and after I went home and cried I went back, had him cut off the back and had a cute but very short cut and never went back to him again.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Sailor:  My heart bleeds for you...long, thick, wavy:  and with that avatar...I'm playing my violin...lol.
Sorry sailor:  but they are friends, so she shouldn't ask for the money back...it's not worth the price of a friendship.  Next time, she just says, "So and so, this is exactly what I want..."  Try to bring a picture.

Now you want to talk "bad hair":  I grew up with curly curly hair...during the time when the Straight Cher parted in the middle, the Farrah (RIP) do and the Dorothy Hamill were the hot styles.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

So sorry about your "bad" haircut.  My thin, straight, short hair is falling out.  Keeping God busy knowing how many hairs on my head.  And then to top it all off I fall and knock off a quarter size patch of it right on top.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

sjc said:


> Sorry sailor: but they are friends, so she shouldn't ask for the money back...it's not worth the price of a friendship. Next time, she just says, "So and so, this is exactly what I want..." Try to bring a picture.
> 
> Now you want to talk "bad hair": I grew up with curly curly hair...during the time when the Straight Cher parted in the middle, the Farrah (RIP) do and the Dorothy Hamill were the hot styles.


This is why I didn't complain or ask for the money back. We are friends and she is my regular stylist so she "figured" she knew what my hair needed. So next time I will have to be completely crystal clear before anything even gets started.

LOL I have heard of and seen cher and Farrah's iconic styles, but I must have missed the Dorothy Hammill


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Dori said:


> So sorry about your "bad" haircut. My thin, straight, short hair is falling out. Keeping God busy knowing how many hairs on my head. And then to top it all off I fall and knock off a quarter size patch of it right on top.


Ahh Dori I hope you are ok from your fall?

Mine is a non-issue because it will grow back so I just have to be patient,measure the new growth each day


Spoiler



jk lol


 and learn from this.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> LOL I have heard of and seen cher and Farrah's iconic styles, but I must have missed the Dorothy Hammill


Here are a coupe of pictures to show you the "do"


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

OK! Wow, lol. Thanks for the pics, I am sure my mental image was nothing like the real thing. 

I wonder why and how some thing ever become a trend


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Dori said:


> So sorry about your "bad" haircut. My thin, straight, short hair is falling out. Keeping God busy knowing how many hairs on my head. And then to top it all off I fall and knock off a quarter size patch of it right on top.


Dori,
I hope you are ok.
We want you to be more careful - falls are bad for the hairstyle. And other parts of you.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you.  I am fine,  I look cute with a scab in the crown of my hair.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

So sorry for your bad hair day.    I'm having a hard time not coloring my hair.  I heard you should wait until after your first trimester in your pregnancy before coloring your hair.  So I have very long dirty blonde roots...not cute.   I have 3 more weeks before I can color it..yikes!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Ah well some of us haven't had to worry about a bad haircut in a long time.  

Every two weeks break out the Wahl clipper snap on the No. 2 and buzz away, face and all.  I invariably do it immediately after the Mrs. cleans up the bathroom.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I need a new hairdo myself


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

sjc said:


> I need a new hairdo myself


The bandana is such a nice touch.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought so.  It was a tough decision...I have so many hair accessories; and let's not mention face creams.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> So sorry for your bad hair day.  I'm having a hard time not coloring my hair. I heard you should wait until after your first trimester in your pregnancy before coloring your hair. So I have very long dirty blonde roots...not cute.  I have 3 more weeks before I can color it..yikes!


I had the SAME problem.


Spoiler



Im Not a natural blonde


 shh don't tell anyone!  So I had BAD roots by the time I got past my first trimester.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

sjc said:


> I need a new hairdo myself


 I dont think you should change one single thing!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Dori - I'm glad you are OK - take care of yourself

koolmnbv - Since you are pregnant, your hair will grow back in no time at all.  Just hang in there and it will be back how you like it soon.  I do hope you let your stylist know that she did not give you the cut you asked for.  Friend or not, she needs to know that she isn't providing the service you are paying for.  I've had more than a few stylists that seem to stop listening after a few visits, then I stop going to them. 

My pet peeve is when I ask for an inch cut off and they take off less than half an inch.  My hair is coarse, thick, wavy, and grows faster than average.  (it would be a good thing if I was able to control it)  When they cut half as much as I want, within a matter of two weeks I look like a cross between Little Orphan Annie and a mop who stuck it's finger in a light socket.  And then I find someone new.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

kim said:


> Dori - I'm glad you are OK - take care of yourself
> 
> koolmnbv - Since you are pregnant, your hair will grow back in no time at all. Just hang in there and it will be back how you like it soon. I do hope you let your stylist know that she did not give you the cut you asked for. Friend or not, she needs to know that she isn't providing the service you are paying for. I've had more than a few stylists that seem to stop listening after a few visits, then I stop going to them.
> 
> My pet peeve is when I ask for an inch cut off and they take off less than half an inch. My hair is coarse, thick, wavy, and grows faster than average. (it would be a good thing if I was able to control it) When they cut half as much as I want, within a matter of two weeks I look like a cross between Little Orphan Annie and a mop who stuck it's finger in a light socket. And then I find someone new.


I am hoping the pregnancy helps it grow back quicker but If not my fam can listen to me complain for even longer 

Also I think sometimes once a stylist knows you are comfortable with them they start to just do what they "think" your hair "needs" regardless of what you ask. I think she thought my hair needed sprucing up a bit even though that was not what I wanted.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Aww sorry to hear about your hair.
Friend or not she absolutely should of followed your wishes.
Good part is it will grow back


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kim said:


> My pet peeve is when I ask for an inch cut off and they take off less than half an inch. My hair is coarse, thick, wavy, and grows faster than average. (it would be a good thing if I was able to control it) When they cut half as much as I want, within a matter of two weeks I look like a cross between Little Orphan Annie and a mop who stuck it's finger in a light socket. And then I find someone new.


I want to go to your hairdresser! I always ask for no more than half an inch to be taken off, just to even it out, and then I see two-inch snips of hair on the floor. Aaack!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

kim said:


> My pet peeve is when I ask for an inch cut off and they take off less than half an inch. My hair is coarse, thick, wavy, and grows faster than average. (it would be a good thing if I was able to control it) When they cut half as much as I want, within a matter of two weeks I look like a cross between Little Orphan Annie and a mop who stuck it's finger in a light socket. And then I find someone new.


Aarrrghhh I know it.To cut a half inch off when I want an inch taken off really bugs me.It just feels like the haircut wasn't even really worth it.

I am fortunate I have a hairstylist who really listens to me,of course she gets generously tipped so she definitely wants me happy


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I want to go to your hairdresser! I always ask for no more than half an inch to be taken off, just to even it out, and then I see two-inch snips of hair on the floor. Aaack!


Thats exactly what I was thinking. More often than not they take off to much.

But if you ask for an inch they should take and inch. Same thing for a half inch or 8inches. Just cut the amount asked. A hairdresser told me once a long time ago, "everyones idea of an inch is not the same. Your inch can be TOTALLY different than my inch." I said, "oh um ok I thought inch was a universal term of measurement here in this country and I think I need to leave now" LOL

Another time a different hairdresser asked me, "do you want a true inch or no?" I mean I thought and inch was an inch.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> Thats exactly what I was thinking. More often than not they take off to much.
> 
> But if you ask for an inch they should take and inch. Same thing for a half inch or 8inches. Just cut the amount asked. A hairdresser told me once a long time ago, "everyones idea of an inch is not the same. Your inch can be TOTALLY different than my inch." I said, "oh um ok I thought inch was a universal term of measurement here in this country and I think I need to leave now" LOL
> 
> Another time a different hairdresser asked me, "do you want a true inch or no?" I mean I thought and inch was an inch.


I understand that there are probably lots of people out there that do know realize how an "inch" will look on their haircut. Those people might yell at their stylist after a "real inch" is taken off and it's shorter than they anticipated. I'm sure the stylist doesn't have an easy job trying to figure out what people really want.

But still... I agree. Of all the rulers I have ever owned, an inch is always the same. Maybe we need to start bringing our rulers with us


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I do think it would be VERY hard to be a stylist. Often times I think someone might have a certain thing pictured in their mind and it might be totally different once executed on their hair. I do not envy that job at all. It would be very difficult to make sure that the customer is not only getting what they ask for but also what will please them the most once it is done.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I do alot of hand quilting (Piecing) and I carry a small 6" ruler in my bag most of the time. Any time I get a hairdresser asks me if I know what an inch is, I do 2 things, first I hold up my index finger and say an inch is as long as the space between the 2 joints, then I pull out my lil ruler to prove it.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I do alot of hand quilting (Piecing) and I carry a small 6" ruler in my bag most of the time. Any time I get a hairdresser asks me if I know what an inch is, I do 2 things, first I hold up my index finger and say an inch is as long as the space between the 2 joints, then I pull out my lil ruler to prove it.


I had no idea an inch was the space on your index finger between the joints. VERY good to know for the future. Thanks


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> I had no idea an inch was the space on your index finger between the joints. VERY good to know for the future. Thanks


It may not be for you, it happens to be for me. I have a friend who is almost as tall as I am, but her hands could belong to a 6 year old. and her 16 yo daughter is dating my 16 yo son... so it's not like SHE is 6.
I also know that a centimeter is the width of the nail on my pinky finger, my finger span fully extended from pinkytip to thumbtip is just short of 10", the length of my hand is 8", and I am very good at spatially judging things.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> I had no idea an inch was the space on your index finger between the joints. VERY good to know for the future. Thanks


Well. . . .approximately. . . . .some people have very long, or very short, fingers.

But do measure it. . .and other finger lengths. . . .so you have personal calibration with you at all time!

Oh, and if you tell them an inch and they take a half an inch, you say. . . .not short enough. . .take off that much more again.

My hair guy is great. I have sometimes had my hair permed. . .it looks good when first done and is really easy to deal with. When we moved here, it took a while to find someone I was comfortable with so my hair was just. . .hair. The perm had grown out and I'd had it 'just cut' at Hair Cuttery a couple of times just for neatness, but no style. Then I went to another salon I'd been recommended. . .Joseph had recently started there and was still building his clients. I told him the details of the perm I wanted (my previous girl had written it all down for me) and he did good perms for me for several years.

Then one time he said to me, "You know, I think you'd look better with your hair just cut and styled, maybe some highlights." I said, "I don't want to have to spend ANY time with it." (But I was getting tired of the perm look, especailly as it grew out -- I was having to have it 'touched up' more often which gets expensive.) He said, "We'll make it fairly short." I said, "I don't want to look like my brothers." He said, "Let me try what I have in mind and if you don't like it, I won't charge you and will re-do it." So I sad, "Go for it." And it was exactly right. . . .still no trouble to deal with in the morning, but not too boyish. In fact I have an appointment to get the highlights redone just before he goes on his annual vacation to Turkey. I do the highlights every 3 + months and get a couple of trims in between. I like it now because the highlights camouflage the gray without having a full dye job that I'd HAVE to redo every month or look like a skunk.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I have vivid memories of bad haircuts and haircolor! My hair I have always been very particular aboutmy hair and I had a gal actually cut an angle backwards where it showed greatly. One hairdresser couldn't get my highlights to "come up".... and my hair was long... pretty.... she left it on too long and my hair broke off where the highlights were... I had to get it cut. I was devistated.  The razor scizzors are a big no no I hate. I have really thick hair and this gal wanted to get done quick... so she had them and I didn't even noticed she changed scissors and she had hacked into my hair. What a mess to grow out........
I feel bad for you... complain all you want!!! 
Kdawna


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> In fact I have an appointment to get the highlights redone just before he goes on his annual vacation to Turkey.


Eeeek! Thank you for reminding me. I need to check on when mine's going to be away for his vacation month... he's from Lebanon.... and though he sometimes takes off more hair than I'd like, he still does good cuts. What would we do without our hair guys.  (If only he weren't all the way up at Ballston. )


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Then one time he said to me, "You know, I think you'd look better with your hair...<snip>


That's a good stylist if he's willing to make suggestions. Every once in a while I ask my stylist for a recommendation and it always comes out nice. A good stylist should be able to give you something (even if it's a small change) that updates your look and still works well with your face and hair.

Someone earlier mentioned that you should bring in a picture... I hope people realize that even if you have a picture with you, there is a good chance that you will not look like the picture in the end. Hair length, texture, and curliness will affect the style and your face will give it a different look. My current stylist (and I think she's pretty good) has told me that people who bring in pictures (especially for up-dos) are some times disappointed because they don't understand how different textured hair will produce different results. Pictures are a good thing, we just need to remember that our stylist has to work with what we have.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When my son got one particularly good haircut done, he had a friend take a picture. . . . .now when he goes for a cut to a new person he'll take that picture.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> When my son got one particularly good haircut done, he had a friend take a picture. . . . .now when he goes for a cut to a new person he'll take that picture.


Good idea! At least until his hair goes grey and changes texture.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well he's only 26. . . .so, considering family history and genetics, that should be a while. . . .


----------

